# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Bàu Sèn 2 ngày giá 895.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

*GIA HYTRAVEL TRÂN TRỌNG GIỚI THIỆU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN DÃ NGOẠI * 
*PHAN THIẾT BIỂN XANH*  
*(2 ngày 2 đêm)*



**


*
NGÀY 01** : TP.HCM - PHAN THIẾT* 

Xe của công ty Du lịch Gia Hy đón khách tại điểm hẹn. Khởi hành đi đi Phan Thiết. Dừng chân dùng điểm tâm tại KDL Thác Giang Điền, vừa ăn vừa ngắm thác.
 Tiếp tục hành trình, quý khách nghỉ ngơi trên xe ngắm cảnh dọc đường và tham gia chương trình vui nhộn trên xe do HDV chuyên nghiệp của Gia Hy  tổ chức như: Đi tìm ẩn số, truy tìm báu vật, Chiếc nón kỳ diệu… với nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn, nghe thuyết minh thắng cảnh. Đến Mũi Né, ngắm cảnh *tháp Chàm Posanư*, di tích* Lầu Ông Hòang, bãi đá Ông Địa, rặng dừa Hàm Tiế*n.
 Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Hưng Phát – Mũi Né. Đoàn đến khu Resort nhận phòng.
 Tham gia *chương trình Team Building* thiết kế dành riêng cho quý công ty (đính kèm).
 Đoàn dùng bữa tối. Sau đó, tham gia chương trình *Giao Lưu lửa trại* được thiết kế ấn tượng, sôi nổi, dành riêng cho Quý công ty nướng khoai, nướng bắp cùng cây đà ghi ta (đoàn trên 60 khách).

*NGÀY 02* *:  ĐỒI CÁT BAY - BÀU SEN - SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG*

Dùng điểm tâm tại Nhà hàng.
 Xe đưa đoàn tham quan* KDL Bàu Sen* và ghé lại chinh phục *Đồi Cát Bay* (Tiểu sa mạc có tại Mũi Né – Phan Thiết, tại đây quý khách có thể tham gia vận động trượt cát hết sức thú vị và hấp dẫn). Thưởng thức đặc sản Dừa ba nhát.
 Trên đường về lại khu Resort nghỉ ngơi đoàn ghé tham quan thưởng thức dịch vụ tắm bùn, khoáng tại *Trung Tâm Suối Khoáng Nóng Mũi Né* (tự túc).
 Quý khách dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
 Buổi chiều đoàn cùng tham gia chương trình “Bóng Truyền Bãi Biển”, sau đó tắm biển hoặc tắm hồ bơi tự do.
 Quý khách dùng bữa Tiệc hải sản tại nhà hàng Đồng Tháp hoặc Hương Trà (Thực đơn đính kèm).
 Đoàn tự do dạo phố biển Phan Thiết.


*NGÀY 03: TẠM BIỆT THÀNH PHỐ BIỂN PHAN THIẾT* 

Dùng điểm tâm tại nhà hàng. Tự do tắm biển hoặc tắm Hồ Bơi.
 Trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn tham quan Khu di tích *Dục Thanh*, nơi chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh từng tham gia giảng dạy – tham quan *Bảo Tàng Hồ Chí Minh*, ăn trưa tại thành phố Phan Thiết.
 Tham quan và mua sắm đặc sản Phan Thiết tại một cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm. Đoàn khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Ghé mua thanh long tại nhà vườn. Xe đưa quý khách về tới Tp.HCM kết thúc chuyến tham quan, công ty Gia Hy  chia tay Quý khách chúc sức khỏe và hẹn ngày gặp lại.

*DU LỊCH GIA HY NGƯỜI BẠN ĐỒNG HÀNH CÙNG QUÝ KHÁCH
*
*BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH*
_(Đơn vị : Nghìn đồng)_


*Tiêu chuẩn*
*Từ 2-12 khách*
*15 – 24 khách*
*25-31 khách*
*32 – 42 khách*
*Trên 42 khách*

*Du l**ịch*
*2.900
*
*1.855
*
*1.375
*
*1.295
*
*1.095
*

Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần

Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu

Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)

Giảm giá cho khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách

Báo giá này có thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng ngày lễ






*GIÁ TUOR BAO GỒM** :*

*Vận chuyển:* Xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ đời mới, ti vi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
*Khách sạn:*
Khách sạn: Mini, 01 sao, 02 sao, 03 sao, 04 sao hoặc tương đương
 Resort: 3 - 4 Sao hoặc tương đương.
 Tiện nghi trong phòng: tivi, hệ thống nước nóng. . . vệ sinh khép kín .Phòng từ 02, 04 khách, Đầy đủ tiện nghi gần chợ và trung tâm thành phố Hoặc các khách sạn khác tương đương.
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn:
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe, Nước ngọt, đá chanh. Ăn sáng ngày 02 nếu chọn 3 và 4 sao ăn Buffet tại nhà hàng Khu Resort.
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất , Tiệc 120.000đ/xuất.
 Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 06 ->07 , thực đơn phong phú , đa dạng
*Hướng dẫn viên**:* Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:* Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, nước tinh khiết. Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò chơi trên xe và sân khấu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.

*Giá vé trẻ em*

Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
 Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100% Giá vé người lớn.

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :

Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
 Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có).
 THUẾ VAT 10%.

 MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
 Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.3440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh* 
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào cả nhà  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

đi tắm biển cho bớt nóng, hè nóng nực tới rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

đi Phan Thiết tắm biển mùa hè, không gì sảng khoái bằng

----------


## dulichgiahy

:Welcome:  Chào mừng tới với Phan Thiết biển xanh

----------


## dulichgiahy

:dance: Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi tour Phan Thiết, liên hệ ngay CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY để nhận được chương trình hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lý nhất  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà một tuần làm việc may mắn  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Du lịch giá rẻ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652  :Smile:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Bàu Sen, khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Phan Thiết - Bàu Sen , giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Bàu Sen, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về  dịch vụ . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên tổ chức Tour  trọn gói, thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách, Tư vấn Tour miễn  phí, liên hệ số điện thoại 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để nhận tham khảo về  dịch vụ*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ cũng như chương  trình tour. Hotline  0903914652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế  tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại   0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn làm hài lòng Quý khách hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ du lịch miễn phí, liên hệ 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí 0903914652
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Phan Thiết 2 ngày giá cả  phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Bàu Sen 2  ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia  Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms   Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Phan Thiết, Bàu Sen 2 ngày, giá cả hợp lý, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Phan Thiết - Bàu Sen 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn. Tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Phan Thiết 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Bàu Sen, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 khởi hành hàng ngày, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ tour miễn phí cho khách hàng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Bàu Sen 2 ngày với chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả ưu đãi, xây dựng dịch vụ đẳng cấp. Luôn tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí cho Quý khách có nhu cầu. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy qua số điện thoại nóng 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu  đãi, khởi hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn  miễn phí về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Phan Thiết - Bàu Sen 2 ngày, chương  trình cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý  khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Phan Thiết 2 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Bàu Sen giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp  dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và  hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Bàu Sen 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch miền Phan Thiết - Bàu Sen 2 ngày , khởi  hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu  của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí :  ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Bàu Sen 2 ngày, khởi hành thường xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh  tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để  nhận được tư vấn tour miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tết Âm  lịch với dịch vụ cao cấp, giá hấp dẫn. Liên hệ sớm với Du lịch Gia Hy  để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất với giá rẻ nhất. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 -  0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)

*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## nguyen_khoi381

tết nay chắc di chuyến quá

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Phan Thiết với chương trình hấp dẫn, thường xuyên đổi mới và nâng cao chất lượng tour

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè 2013, nhiều chương  trình tour hấp dẫn, thú vị, tour thiết kế theo yêu cầu của Quý khách.  Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi từ ngay hôm nay để có được tour du lịch như ý  muốn.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

lên là lên là lên

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------

